# Tim Love Copper Clad Cookware



## xeta (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello! Just wanted to share an 18/10 stainless steel cookware set I picked up on ebay. New in box dated 2005. I'd never heard of this brand/Chef before and couldn't find any info on online. Even contacted Tim Love's restaurant and they could not offer any information. A bit quirky in design with long weird shaped stay cool handles. They have a rim exposed 2mm copper core disc and are quite heavy and solid. My only complaint would be they are wide mouth, low rise pans. Still, they are my new favorite cookware set! If you can find them, well worth the purchase.


----------



## xeta (Nov 14, 2018)

Two more pics


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, for around $100, you can't really go wrong. I'm not 100% convinced that 2mm disc is solid copper though. Even if its aluminum wrapped in copper or even if the disc is 100% aluminum, you would still pay several hundred dollars more for multi ply, clad cookware. 

Not a band find at all. Good for you!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Some rare find indeed.


----------



## xeta (Nov 14, 2018)

I love loving cookware. When you cook in cookware you love it just tastes better. Or not as the case may be


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Tim Love is out of Texas, a steakhouse kind of guy. He was in a season of Top Chef Masters, I liked him. In one episode he puts a bunch of produce in what he thought was a fridge, but was a freezer. It was the episode where he, along with Hubert Keller and a couple of other top chefs were challenged to cook a meal in a college dorm room using a hot plate, a microwave and a toaster oven. One of my favorite episodes.

mjb.


----------



## xeta (Nov 14, 2018)

Cool. Then I've seen him without knowing or remembering. Will have to look that episode up.


----------

